# Salt Pork and Pork Skins..  update 10/8/12



## daveomak (May 7, 2012)

Picked up some "Dry Cured" salt pork and a picnic shoulder for $1.29/#.... 

Shoulder went into breakfast fresh ground sausage.....  Skin went into the smoker....  Leg bone into the freezer.....

Salt pork smoked for flavor addition to stuff also......








SP after 4 hours smoked w/pitmasters choice pellets....







Fry taste test on the SP...  salty but delicious.... there should be a law against "pumped" bacon.... dry cured is

so much better.....   I had to add oil to fry this stuff.... it didn't shrink.... it was meaty.... the way bacon should be...

Diced and fried crispy this will make a great addition to salads, spuds, just about anything.....







Shoulder was ground and the hide smoked for anything that needs flavor......

Picture sucks but the hide is very flavor full.... Great addition to help foods that need it.....







Another way to save on the budget and have great tasting grub....


----------



## africanmeat (May 7, 2012)

Good day Dave this looks yummy it will do a good breakfast.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 7, 2012)

Nice job! I'll have to remember the salt pork...my oldest eats it instead of bacon!!!!


----------



## alblancher (May 7, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Good day Dave this looks yummy it will do a good breakfast.


It really adds great flavor to stuff......


alblancher said:


> Looks good!


Tastes even better.... the Pitmaster's Choice is awesome......


SmokinHusker said:


> Nice job! I'll have to remember the salt pork...my oldest eats it instead of bacon!!!!


I used to eat "side pork", then "salt pork" and bacon..... but the bacon was "slab, skin on and dry rubbed"..... That was bacon....  The salt pork reminds me of "old world bacon" so much....

I've got to find an outlet for "NON" pumped bellies..... I found a pumped belly outlet for $3.75/#....  

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2012)

That looks great Dave, I wish I could find 50/50 thick Belly like that to cure. The local butchers all have this 1 1/4" Bellys that are ok but not like they were when I was a kid...JJ


----------



## frosty (May 8, 2012)

Dave you are a master.  Looks superior.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2012)

Update on the use of Smoked Salt Pork......

Bride made some Pork Fried Rice and used the salt pork in it....  It was really good.... added a different flavor profile to the rice.... this is a keeper for future fried rice recipes....  Guess I should have taken a q-view of the rice....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..... 

Dave


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 10, 2012)

Dave, I didn't know you actually "smoked bacon" and done stuff like that, I thought all you done

was explain to all new sausage makers like me  "How to do it" , lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang Dave - somehow I missed this one the first go around - looks awesome


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Dave, I didn't know you actually "smoked bacon" and done stuff like that, I thought all you done
> 
> was explain to all new sausage makers like me  "How to do it" , lol
> 
> ...


Al, evening.... Well............ I can BS my way through darn near anything...  LOL....


----------



## steelchef (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome!  I would appreciate if you would post the technique used for the 'piggy puffs.'


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2012)

steelchef said:


> Awesome!  I would appreciate if you would post the technique used for the *'piggy puffs.'*


Colin, evening..... Not sure what you are referring to....   Cracklins ?? ....  That is just smoked hide with fat attached for beans smoked flavoring....  Then for the dog to chew on.....   I buy Mac's Cracklins... they are good... or at the hispanic meat market..... they are awesome and fresh....    Dave


----------



## zzerru (Oct 13, 2012)

Two requirements for my beans: sazon and salt pork!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 13, 2012)

zzerru said:


> Two requirements for my beans: *sazon* and salt pork!


zz, evening... Well, I had to find out what sazon was..... Interesting.... I will have to look for that in the market....    Dave


----------



## steelchef (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave,

I've been smokin' and sausage makin' for many years but only recently tackled a belly. Some sort of primordial fear I guess. Since the first bunch of bacon turned out well I thought I'd use the hide to make those little treats. You're right though, the stores have lots of them.


----------

